# bb.com used to be a steroid site.. what happened?



## swolesearcher (Aug 31, 2014)

*bb.com used to be a steroid friendly site.. what happened?*


Bodybuilding.com Teaches Kids How To Make Steroids At Home! - YouTube







Hey bros i found out that bb.com used to be a site full of steroids info.. what happened now that if you just mention them  you get banned?? lol

thanks


----------



## PRIDE (Aug 31, 2014)

I know one of their Mods was busted on steroid distribution charges years back.

bb.com doesn't have to do anything more then exist. It doesn't have to discuss steroids, bodybuilding or anything else because of it's domain name it will always rule the internet in rankings. It's content is no longer important and has not been many many years. It is only a business now.


----------



## Old Man River (Sep 1, 2014)

ANASCI is the best . Real knowledge is power! No BS in your face truth!


----------



## psych (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah they had a guy with profiles for all the gear back in the day.

Back when you could buy Pinnacle andro-poppers.....mmmmmm


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 3, 2014)

They suck anymore.  The only thing I miss from them is the profiles. You could keep track of your gains on there.


----------



## Sully (Sep 3, 2014)

They probably realized that selling legal supplements is a more profitable and sustainable business model than just being a message board for steroids. Regardless of what one might think about the validity of their content, you can't argue with the profit they're generating. They've changed the landscape of the supplement industry permanently; whether it's for better or worse has yet to be determined. The success of more than a few products has been single handedly determined by bb.com. It's just a more sustainable business model than what they used to be. Fewer legal worries and headaches, and all around more successful than they ever would have been otherwise.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2014)

Bb.com founder and owner was busted for selling prohormones with banned substances years ago. Owner pain huge fines even jail term I believe but sold bb.com for millions while in jail and now out and currently the C.E.O I believe so since they are viewed by Mr Rogers  type people they need to be good boys and girls.


----------



## Alinshop (Sep 5, 2014)

what happened? It's all kids over there!


----------



## TheChosen1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I remember a few years back, probably 2006 just after the start of ORD, the arrest of their MOD hit the news pretty hard. It was all over the web, particularly the bodybuilding/powerlifting/fitness communities.


----------

